# Superior Plus Corp



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Any thoughts on this company? Would anyone buy it as a long term hold?


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bumping up to see if anyone has this in the holdings.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I just recently sold this. It's had a nice run and worked well. I would re-buy at a lower price point.


----------

